
These Companies Control 90% of American Media - swah
http://www.againstcronycapitalism.org/2012/06/these-companies-control-90-american-media/
======
thatusertwo
I realize this is a problem and have seen this info-graphic before, but it
makes sense for power consolidate into a few hands. At a certain point the
marginal cost of buying a few properties becomes lower for a group of people
so they just buy. Meanwhile the small guys realize that they are better off it
they get bought out (they realize they can't be a big guy) so they go with the
best offer.

It sucks for 'us' consumers, but from the perspective of companies trying to
make the most money possible, it makes perfect sense.

------
voodoochilo
actually i wanted to write sth bout "once upon a time in germany" on this one,
but i better pass.

